# Making Soap Purdy



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I have been soaping a lot of small batches with the fo samples I bought last month. I am using small plastic tray molds to make these batches. The problem with them is they always come out ugly. Instead of unmolding at 18-24 hours, I wait two days. I freeze the soap/ mold before removing. I have tried cutting them frozen and thawed. Regardless of the way, a little bit sticks to the top and soap sticks to the knife making the cut ugly. Would spraying some Pam on the mold before pouring help? Do I have to wait even longer before unmolding? How would you make these little soaps purdy?

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

If you brush a tiny bit of mineral oil on the inside of the molds you are using they should pop right out. If I am using molds that don't pop out well I only have to use a little bit of mineral oil and it will last me three or four batches before I need to reapply again.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You don't want to cut soap with a sharp knife. You want to push a blunt edge through the soap....sheet rock mud knife, pastry scraper, wire etc through the soap. This keeps your ends from shattering. Also what recipe are you using that you are keeping your soap in the mold for so long? You should be able to unmold and cut your soap easily in 12 hours. Vicki


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Huminbird said:


> If you brush a tiny bit of mineral oil on the inside of the molds you are using they should pop right out. If I am using molds that don't pop out well I only have to use a little bit of mineral oil and it will last me three or four batches before I need to reapply again.


 Thanks for the suggestion- I will try that.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> You don't want to cut soap with a sharp knife. You want to push a blunt edge through the soap....sheet rock mud knife, pastry scraper, wire etc through the soap. This keeps your ends from shattering. Also what recipe are you using that you are keeping your soap in the mold for so long? You should be able to unmold and cut your soap easily in 12 hours. Vicki


 Actually, it has happened with all my recipes. Maybe the cutting issue is because I am using a knife? I will have to try using something else. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Are you gelling your soap?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

nappint said:


> Are you gelling your soap?


nope. My molds aren't heavy/ thick. I worry if I gelled I would mess with my scent. BTW- I got your email-lmk when you are ready to pull the trigger or I will letcha ya know when I am.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Not gelling could be part of your problem. Whenever I don't gel my soap it stays soft for a long time and it's almost impossible to cut or unmold not to mention the incredibly long cure time. I had the same concern you do about the scent morphing but I've found if you don't overheat your soap (soap cool, lightly insulate) you can get a complete gel without morphing or much discoloration. Try insulating your next batch with a towel and see what happens. Also, are you using more than 10% Castor oil in your recipe?

Pull the trigger - yea that's a good way to put it


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Also, I think some of the appeal to homemade soap is just that. It's homemade. It's not perfectly cut, etc.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

nappint said:


> Not gelling could be part of your problem. Whenever I don't gel my soap it stays soft for a long time and it's almost impossible to cut or unmold not to mention the incredibly long cure time. I had the same concern you do about the scent morphing but I've found if you don't overheat your soap (soap cool, lightly insulate) you can get a complete gel without morphing or much discoloration. Try insulating your next batch with a towel and see what happens. Also, are you using more than 10% Castor oil in your recipe?
> 
> Pull the trigger - yea that's a good way to put it


I am using WSP silicone molds BUT.... I just got my ups tracking notice that my mold I ordered in November is on its way!!!! Gelling will be an option if that package ever gets here!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

JumpinIrish4ever said:


> Also, I think some of the appeal to homemade soap is just that. It's homemade. It's not perfectly cut, etc.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Jennifer: I'm confused. First you said you used plastic tray molds and then you said you're using silicone molds. Which are you talking about that you are having difficulty with?

As a rule, I don't gel. If I have extra, I pour into cheap plastic molds. They are harder to get out of the mold and don't always look great. But with the silicone mold, I have no problem cutting, even with a knife.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

MF-Alpines said:


> Jennifer: I'm confused. First you said you used plastic tray molds and then you said you're using silicone molds. Which are you talking about that you are having difficulty with?
> 
> As a rule, I don't gel. If I have extra, I pour into cheap plastic molds. They are harder to get out of the mold and don't always look great. But with the silicone mold, I have no problem cutting, even with a knife.


You are right- Sorry for the confusion. My soap above (and the one that I have issues with getting nice bars with) are my cheap plastic molds. I don't believe I could gel those at all. When gelling came up I immediately thought of my silicone WSP molds, which I think I could possibly gel.

I test all my fos in the little cheap plastic molds. I used to use just eos, but decided to try fos and went crazy with my options. Now, I have lots of little bars...not so great looking little bars, that I need to clean up and get purdy. I still have lots of little bottles that I want to soap, so I am going to try a little mineral oil in the plastic molds today. The tops aren't coming out clean no matter what I do. As for cutting, I need to experiment.

I also don't have any issues with getting nice bars out of my silicone molds and I also cut them with a knife.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification. Now I'm getting it.

If these are just experimental and your not selling them, do you need to clean them up?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh.... I have 100s. Need to do something with them.  Some did not turn out nice (scent faded). I have had 3 weird milk/ lye batches that I will probably toss but want to see how they cure and maybe try one myself before throwing away. There were others that turned out good but I personally won't make again because I don't love the scent. Then there are some that are so so awesome. I have already bought bigger bottles of and have/ will put in the larger molds. And it continues with bottles and bottles filling up my shelf just begging to be soaped.  Personally, I'd like to soap to every drop of milk from my herd.  The goal is to sell. FOs are a slippery slope!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL. I'm really bad just with the EO's.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

If I have some that are kind of roughed up after they are cut, I get a sharp edged knife..not serrated..and just scrape on mine until they are smooth.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, oil and or gel or *something* made these unmold much better! Thanks for the suggestions.

I think the log gelled, right?

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------

